# Adding the Avatar to the signature



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

I have tried to add the Avatar to my Signature, with it seems one of the Nos. being incorrect, therefor no Avatar.

I have highlighted and hit the delete button, entered the correct No. but the incorrect No. reappears???

Can anyone please advise? 

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Change the numbers so they are the same, 63 or 64 which ever is correct & the brackets as following with a forward slash in the 2nd one.










Hoggy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not sure what your correct member number is, but typing this:


```
[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01363/01363.jpg[/img]
```
Give this:










And typing this:


```
[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01364/01364.jpg[/img]
```
Gives this:










Just cut and paste the correct code into your signature.


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks guys

I`m now getting "The avatar must beless than 110 pixels wide & 600 pixels high"!!!!!!!!!!

Is it me??????????????


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Oldgit, It must be you, as your sig displays O.K. in my & Kells post.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You're trying to put your sig strip in your avatar by the looks of it.

Nick


----------

